# Rummynose tetra breeding



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

So after some research, I've discovered that the explanation for my school of 10 rummynose tetra's odd behaviour when the leghts came on this morning was that they were breeding (much to my surprise and excitement!). They were all pecking at the subtrate continuosly, and one pair was chasing frantically all about the tank rubbing against one another, they stopped ten minutes after the lights came on. Last night, I did a 60% water change and fed live white worms, their colours exploded once finished. The fish in this school are 9-12 months old (depending on the fish) (from date of purchase), and so they are mature. My question is, what are the specific specks to get them to breed, and how should I go abouts collecting/raising the fry, if I could condition a pair in a separate tank and whatnot. Any and all appropriate responses are much appreciated and thanked for in advance


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Might I add that they normally don't chase in that way, the others outside of the pair weren't schooling at all, and were seemingly completely ignoring the others in their species, while constantly pecking about


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what might work is similar to neons, separate the males and females and feed them live food, especially the females, get them nice and full of eggs and then put a pair in a separate tank for a day with something on the bottom like marbles for the eggs to fall under so the parents don't eat them.

Also start preparing fry food like single celled organisms, micro worms so they are ready when the fry are hatched


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> what might work is similar to neons, separate the males and females and feed them live food, especially the females, get them nice and full of eggs and then put a pair in a separate tank for a day with something on the bottom like marbles for the eggs to fall under so the parents don't eat them.
> 
> Also start preparing fry food like single celled organisms, micro worms so they are ready when the fry are hatched


That could, I could try that as I do have multiple set up tanks. As well, I have multiple cultures of walter worms going, they would be small enough to feed tetra fry, right? As well, I meant to post this in the General freshwater discussion forum. Not the equipment forum (my bad), if the mods would move it I'd be thankful


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the worms are probably a bit large for their first week. I can't imagine how small tetra fry are. They need infusoria for their first week usually, single celled organisms. I have seen plenty of molly and guppy fry and they would be huge compared to tetra fry and they are tiny little guys, just 2 or 3 mm long so imagine how small their mouths are.

One thing I have read that you can feed new fry is hard boiled egg yolk, take a tiny piece, put it in some water and shake it up to break it all up and its supposed to be small enough. But this isn't as good as feeding live food like infusoria


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> the worms are probably a bit large for their first week. I can't imagine how small tetra fry are. They need infusoria for their first week usually, single celled organisms. I have seen plenty of molly and guppy fry and they would be huge compared to tetra fry and they are tiny little guys, just 2 or 3 mm long so imagine how small their mouths are.
> 
> One thing I have read that you can feed new fry is hard boiled egg yolk, take a tiny piece, put it in some water and shake it up to break it all up and its supposed to be small enough. But this isn't as good as feeding live food like infusoria


If I do attempt to purposely try to breed them/raise the fry, what should I feed them?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

infusora for the first week


----------

